# Bale spear length



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm converting my round bale unloading tractor to skidsteer quick attach and will be buying a hay spear. I've got several 49" spears, but I'm making round bales that are 39" wide, and having the spear stick through can be troublesome when moving lined up bales, so I'm thinking of getting one with a 39" spike. But will there be unintended consequences? When I buy supplemental hay rounds they are usually 48" wide or more, will I have a problem unloading them off a trailer with a 39" spear? Thanks!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think 39'' spear will handle 48'' wide bales just fine. I once owned a homemade bale spear attachment that had spears made from a 1/2 ton PU rear axles that were fairly short(never measured them) that handled 46'' width bales with no problems.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

39" spears will work well. No need to reach through to the other side of a bale.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

39” works fine, may have trouble with 5x6 soft core bale if only a single spear though.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After using single spears, I happened to get a double spear for one of my tractors. I will NEVER, EVER use another single spear. I use 3600 lb. spears and can pick up two 5x5 bales at a time, or, when handling one bale, no lost bales, no problems.

Ralph


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

rjmoses said:


> After using single spears, I happened to get a double spear for one of my tractors. I will NEVER, EVER use another single spear. I use 3600 lb. spears and can pick up two 5x5 bales at a time, or, when handling one bale, no lost bales, no problems.
> 
> Ralph


How long are the spears? Can you adjust the distance between them?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve got a nice double spear setup at fixed width that works for pallets too. Very handy when stacking rounds on pallets, don’t have to get out of the tractor. I think it’s got kverneland tines on it.


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

Now you've really got me thinking. I've been thinking about dual spears for a long time. Especially when I go to spear a bale and all that happens is that the bale gets pushed over. I'm wondering about getting this one, and getting extra (shorter) spears, maybe 32 inch.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CTPhil said:


> How long are the spears? Can you adjust the distance between them?


39 to 42", No.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s almost exactly what I have, mines a Horst though. Spears go in like butter, even spearing from the side to stack eye to the sky. Gets a little tricky getting them out when 3 high but if you only stab them a foot or so for the top bale works well.


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess another advantage of 2 spears is you don't necessarily have to run them in all the way like a single to engage the stabilizers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CTPhil said:


> Now you've really got me thinking. I've been thinking about dual spears for a long time. Especially when I go to spear a bale and all that happens is that the bale gets pushed over. I'm wondering about getting this one, and getting extra (shorter) spears, maybe 32 inch.


Very similar to mine. I think I got it from Horst. I replaced the spears on one attachment with spears like these so I could use them as pallet forks without having to have two attachments.

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Bale-Spear-1-3-4-x-49-w-Nut-3600-lb-Capacity-p/152690.htm

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Why would you use a single spear when a dual spear is so much more stable (and therefore safer)? The only single spear setup I have is one that is designed to swing around and unroll the bale.

Roger


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The biggest benefit to sticking with dual 49" spears would be they would work better as occasional pallet forks. Otherwise, 39" is plenty.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We carry 48 inch round bales wet and dry with a pair of 36 inch Spears. We use that link so we can go right to a 36 inch wide square bale. 2 work fine for the round bales but if we do a three-by-three wet that was cut in a roto cutter baler we need three 36-inch Spears


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

rjmoses said:


> Very similar to mine. I think I got it from Horst. I replaced the spears on one attachment with spears like these so I could use them as pallet forks without having to have two attachments.
> 
> https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Bale-Spear-1-3-4-x-49-w-Nut-3600-lb-Capacity-p/152690.htm
> 
> Ralph


So is the standard spacing of a 2 spear setup is correct for moving pallets? Any obvious drawbacks when using a bale spear for pallets?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CTPhil said:


> So is the standard spacing of a 2 spear setup is correct for moving pallets? Any obvious drawbacks when using a bale spear for pallets?


Yes; none.

Ralph


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses, they have certainly given me food for thought!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with Ralph as I like the 2 bale spears at the bottom of the frame I have currently better than the single spear that I sold when I bought current FEL.


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> The biggest benefit to sticking with dual 49" spears would be they would work better as occasional pallet forks. Otherwise, 39" is plenty.


The spear attachment I'm looking at has 43" spears. The pallets I've measured are around 40". So I'm thinking I may give it a try as-is in the hopes that I'll get along fine with the 43's and will no longer think about going with shorter spears. If I end up with shorter spears and a separate forks attachment that's fine too, but it would be great to get it all done with one attachment.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bale spears work great on even heavily loaded pallets just don’t abuse them like a good set of forks can take, respect the tine rating.


----------



## CTPhil (Jun 13, 2017)

No problem there, most of my pallet fork needs are not heavy duty. The overhead door to my haymow is at around 3 feet, like a loading dock. I mostly need forks to lift things into there for storage.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You'll be fine then. They are pretty cheap to replace a spear too if you catch one on a door frame reversing and turning or similar.


----------

